# Big Bad Wood



## CJ-7 (Nov 7, 2013)

Am I missing any threads on Big Bad Wood on 9:00 Thursdays on Nat Geo? Seems like the real thing with 4 different crews in the Boston area. Hellava lot more chainsaw activity and less BS than on Axmen. To me, it is the best show yet.


----------



## Zale (Nov 8, 2013)

Its not real. Its all staged for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah it is!, but they are getting good ratings, so they will be making bank if it gets a second season. Notice they don't show much of Tree Tech, the only ones that have not put some sort of staged BS out there. The tried to get some drama going with the radios, but no BS cuts with a "near miss" yet .Last week, when the old crusty dude tried laying that log thru the gate, LOL, whateva! Also noticed they all have new gear.


----------



## stltreedr (Nov 8, 2013)

I dvr'd the series and watched most of an episode last night. I thought it was pretty good- that one old man is going to get on my nerves. I agree, the near misses, broken slings, broken gin poles are all set up. I will watch... at least for awhile.


----------



## mr.finn (Nov 9, 2013)

I have watched two shows and I am already getting sick of it. The show is a train wreck, total BS, too much drama, kind of like axe men after the first season. Not sending a good message for professionals in the tree care industry.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 9, 2013)

Funny watching. Kinda like watching a train wreck.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Nov 9, 2013)

Is it just me or wouldn't it be better tv if you got some real pros doing some real complicated tree removals 


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 9, 2013)

That would probably be boring. Lol. Tree tech seems pretty good. It all depends how they cut the footage. Could make you look dumb or good

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah tree tec seems to be legit so far 


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 9, 2013)

Wonder how many episodes there is gonna be in the first season?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't know but they need to change that awful song in the beginning of the show also I think they cut between job sites way to much


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 9, 2013)

That song at the begining is catchy. I kinda like it

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Nov 9, 2013)

I do stumps for 4 diff tree services and watch them work a lot, guys on the show seem disorganized, don't seem to know what their buddys are doing most of the time, a lot of drama but i guess that is for ratings, overall i enjoyed the show tho.. 
sure have some nice equip also....

Bob....


----------



## mikey517 (Nov 10, 2013)

I like the show... get to see both Husky & Stihls in action. And I think more of us can relate to this type of tree work as opposed to the logging that Ax Men tries to pawn off. 

Hope Shelby et al never gets to Boston!


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 14, 2013)

I didn't think a tree show could be worse than Axe Men but BBW certainly is. It is also interesting in that the crews are all gringos. Out here almost all tree service guys are Mexican and very few speak English. And they work together much better. No drama.


----------



## jimrb (Nov 14, 2013)

Drama, even if it is acting is what the producers want. I have a friend who is a bit actor in one of those reality shows. I need to remind myself that it is all fake, or nearly all fake. Of course the acting on one of those repo shows and on one of the pawn shop shows does drive me crazy. It disgusts me to see people acting so hatefully and irrationally.


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 15, 2013)

jimrb said:


> Drama, even if it is acting is what the producers want.


 True dat.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 16, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> That song at the begining is catchy. I kinda like it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


LOL, I HATE THAT SONG. But it is kinda catchy. Wood wood wood. Cutting sawing............... great, now its stuck in my head! Wife hates it too, she says it sets the show up for the antics, that ya can tell what kind of show it is just by the song.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 16, 2013)

I was talking on fb this morning with rich from American climbers

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker (Nov 21, 2013)

a new episode tonight...


----------



## Jlhotstick3 (Dec 10, 2013)

Cmon its not that bad, i like it personally, i think its wayyyyy better than saw for hire, anyone remember that abortion? They were class a retards lol


----------



## Ndigity26 (Dec 16, 2013)

Zale said:


> Its not real. Its all staged for your viewing pleasure.



Yeah its staged, guys climbing down the arm of the bucket out of nowhere looses it and slips. Had fall arrest harness with a lanyard makes for good drama for those who don't realize the fall arrest and lanyard are rated gear and should be very secure even if slide all the way down the arm. looked like some crap to me unfortunately. Useless ground guys too, frigin figure it out. Its all cut shot camera work. Is he the only one that climbs, send a climber up with gaffs and a rope and have that stupid s.o.b come down d.r.t. I find it hard to believe there all that stupid therefor I think its very staged. They must be getting paid well to be on t.v. because I wouldn't want to look like **** on t.v. like that.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Dec 19, 2013)

I tried watching it again the other day. Onlyi lasted a few minutes when the crew was standing around talking about the danger of a cut "We can't tell where it's going". That was it. If they are are professinals they KNOW what will happen. My comment to my wife was "they are doing stuff even I wouldn't do and that well into the stupid region".

Harry K


----------



## mikey517 (Dec 20, 2013)

Cut down the wrong tree?...
I'm outta here; got something to do!!
Go...walk home..sitting on a bar stool does not qualify as something to do....

And so, the set up drama begins in ernest! down that slippery slope.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 20, 2013)

WOW! Last night really showed me how screwed up TV is. Calling it reality when it is very obvious that it is all set up. I have no doubt the producers dream about a real accident where some one bleeds, all so they can get it on the camera. The TCIA is all over this. They wrote a article in the TCI mag this month, slamming it. Good, I like the idea of the show, but the chit has gotten outta hand. Notice they only do removals! Lets see someone walk out on a branch, instead of hugging the log.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 20, 2013)

Missed last nights episode. My oma doesnt have nat geo channel at her place in florida. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 27, 2013)

I turned on the TV when I got in bed.

In 20 min, they:
Cut down the wrong tree, worker walks off job, b!tching drama, and had no ride.
Idiot doesn't let go of rope, gets catapulted into the air and almost hit by falling limb
Guy drops saw out of bucket truck. I couldn't tell if it was the same saw but had damaged like it was run over rather than dropped.

Absolutely awful.


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 27, 2013)

That was a re-run... tonight they smashed a house, tried to kill a climber when the ground guy can't control the piece he cut, and fired the guy that got in the bar fight and hurt his arm.


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Dec 29, 2013)

So let me get this straight. We can’t show Elmer Fudd shoot Daffy Duck because kids might copy that, but you can show people billed as being professional tree fellers acting like idiots and preforming unsafe chain saw practices all day long and that’s ok because they are professionals and people won’t try to copy them?


----------



## mic687 (Jan 8, 2014)

Heli Loggers was the best I've seen on tv but it was only on one season. High Climbing, taking huge tops, tree to tree transfers, and some felling that was a good show.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 8, 2014)

I was a fan of Heli Loggers as well.


----------



## ricktree53 (Jan 10, 2014)

heliloggers by far is the real deal wish they did more shows nothing but respect for those guys.i watch big bad wood and I couldn't play that game looking like a fool in the tree busting **** up.im retired after 32 years and anybody whos worked in the saddle or bucket over time has some stories to tell but constantly breaking things come on.you can tell most of the guys can do tree work watching the way they rig things.those screw ups are totally staged for drama.its sure nice to see that anywhere you go in the world that nothing beats the 020 stihl that little powerhouse has been around since 1971 .anyways id rather watch big bad wood then axe men. talk about some unprofessional idiots,


----------



## ktm250rider (Jan 10, 2014)

You mean that wasnt an accident when they dropped the tree on the house. gee it really looked like it was a heavy leaner and there was no chance of missing the house.


----------



## CTYank (Jan 12, 2014)

Most of the crews on BBW are like Katzenjammer Kids, from the cartoon strip. Random buffoons.
With the stuff these guys pull, as a groundie for college summers, I'd have been tossed real quick. Where is mgmt.?
When you're dealing with trees & chainsaws, you'd better be sober and thinking.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 13, 2014)

the show is canceled I bet the ISA letter did them in


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 13, 2014)

I seen it posted on American climbers Fb page that there won't be a second season. TCIA and isa are a bunch of assholes.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 14, 2014)

I want to know who the producers think want to see the stupidity and drama. And some of these reality series should be condensed to a 1 hour episode. Not weeks of diluted bs. I always like the modern marvel shows about logging.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 15, 2014)

The pilot from Heli logging died recently, chopper went down.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 15, 2014)

that was months ago


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 15, 2014)

They guy or the girl pilot?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey517 (Jan 15, 2014)

It was the guy


"William Bart Colantuono -- who flew a logging helicopter for a company called R&R Logging -- died while piloting his 'copter in an Oregon forest Tuesday."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 16, 2014)

ktm250rider said:


> You mean that wasnt an accident when they dropped the tree on the house. gee it really looked like it was a heavy leaner and there was no chance of missing the house.



If you aren't joking: Do you really think that a professional crew would fall a tree KNOWING it would hit a house? There are oher ways to take one down.

Harry K


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Jan 19, 2014)

Haaa! that show is such a joke, dropping junk saws out of trees, dropping hairy pines on empty for-closed homes, smashing sheds with the grapple... The thing is, for sum reason my boss/friend (who is extremity talented in the feild 25+yrs & very cautious) doesn't agree with me that the show is scripted. I argue about the accidents with him everytime it's on. I say to myself how can he not see it. I think he just likes the show, wants to take a side & at the same time drive home the danger factor to me as I've only been full time for two years & constant bust his balls about being overly cautious. Plus all he watches is reality tv.

The one accident I saw that I could believe, was when American Climbers had that climber that roped down that huge piece that sailed right into him, smashed him & caught his backstrap. You couldn't pay me enough to try and make that mistake look like a close call for the camera while being confident it wasn't going to end up a legit accident, as i think it did. It was the same episode that the old man from All Season Smashed the house destined for demo. I'm sure someone on the crew has just bought it or something & was gonna demo it.

Im sure it's been said but anyone who knows this biz probably cringes when it's on. The thing that sucks is, again I'm sure it's been said, is that these clowns give the rest of us residential/commercial arborist's a horrible stigma. On top of that, coming from NAT GEO, most PPL probably take it as gospel. As a child I remember reading they're magazines as my mother was a teacher, all that info to me was nothing but the truth to me. So when I saw this air I expected a non scripted program, nothing could be father from the truth but the normal homeowner isn't going to be able to read between those lines, literally.. Which sucks because these are the PPL who pay my rent. 
Rant over...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD OAK (Jan 22, 2014)

Jlhotstick3 said:


> Cmon its not that bad, i like it personally, i think its wayyyyy better than saw for hire, anyone remember that abortion? They were class a retards lol


 I disagree with that last part of your statement. Do you want real tree work, then Saw for hire is it. ( Or at least more real then most ) Most-likely all the Cry Baby's complained about it and it was removed from TV. Reality TV Needs more fake **** on no one will watch. They are still in business and went up for Hurricane sandy clean up, in New Jersey i think. Someone cut some of their tires and F- with their gas tank while they were their because they were taking business away from some local guy. Their climber named Josh is doing 75 years in the state pen for a DUI crash that killed a woman.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 23, 2014)

OLD OAK said:


> I disagree with that last part of your statement. Do you want real tree work, then Saw for hire is it. ( Or at least more real then most ) Most-likely all the Cry Baby's complained about it and it was removed from TV. Reality TV Needs more fake **** on no one will watch. They are still in business and went up for Hurricane sandy clean up, in New Jersey i think. Someone cut some of their tires and F- with their gas tank while they were their because they were taking business away from some local guy. Their climber named Josh is doing 75 years in the state pen for a DUI crash that killed a woman.



Musst have had a lot of prior DUIs or soem other bad criminal history to pull a sentence that long - doesn't happen with just one.

Harry K


----------



## OLD OAK (Jan 23, 2014)

turnkey4099 said:


> Musst have had a lot of prior DUIs or soem other bad criminal history to pull a sentence that long - doesn't happen with just one.
> 
> Harry K


He had no driver licence and as i recall no past DUI. He got 50 years for killing that person. He was on his was home from a bar driving his friends car. He ran through a stop light and fled the seen. The bartender gave him the keys. The bar was sued by the victims family and won big $$$$$.


----------



## mic687 (Jan 23, 2014)

sgreanbeans said:


> The pilot from Heli logging died recently, chopper went down.


 It was the pilot from the heli part of axmen Bart Colantuono.


----------



## clemsonfor (Mar 4, 2014)

i watched it. There is a ton of fake stuff on there.

I too noticed all new saws. Rarely was there a saw with worn paint on the bar.


----------



## clemsonfor (Mar 4, 2014)

Yea i think it was shown on Ax men since that was where heli loggers split from. they showed the guys picture. It was the guy pilot that died.

American loggers and swamp loggers were real!!!


----------



## axeman73 (Mar 18, 2014)

i met Bobby Goodson and he told me the reason swamp loggers was canceled was the producers wanted more fights and drama and he has to much pride and class to embarrass himself on TV like that


----------

